# Lionel Sound of Steam not working



## Suamico Pete (Jan 3, 2015)

I recently bought a Lionel No. 6-1587 (circa 1975) set in original box from a friend for my grandchildren. It was a set he had never run so he wasn't sure about its condition. Train runs fine but the sound does not work. Is there a switch or other feature that must but activated to get sound? We had connected wires between engine and tender.
Thanks


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You need to open the tender and clean out the rotted foam. Then place the board on something that will insulate it from the frame . I use foamcore. 

You can test the unit with a transformer .one wire on the truck axle and the other touching the wire to the engine.










Sound of steam is tagged and will lead you to more info. This picture is from 2008


----------



## Suamico Pete (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks. I had opened the unit and I was amazed at how the foam pad had disintegrated. I would not have guessed that this could be the cause of the problem. I will try your recommendation and see if I can get it to work.


----------



## Suamico Pete (Jan 3, 2015)

*Sound of Steam Does Not Work*

I tried the suggestion. Indeed the form insulation was degraded. I replaced it with a non-conductive foam, but the unit still did not work. There was only a steady static sound. I assume one or more of the electronic components is damaged. Any thoughts?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It works it is suppose to make a steady sound when connected. The chuff occurs when the circuit is interrupted at the smoke unit connection.

For example


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I fixed your video, you left an extra ] in the ID.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Thank you! John!

These units are rather durable and only make a static sound. I have only heard of one case of failure and that was a bad capacitor. There is no volume control. The sophisticated version has an electronic whistle but that has more wires to the cab.


----------

